# Travelling from UK advice please



## sashbaida (Jun 12, 2021)

Hey everyone, I’m currently in the process of moving from the UK to Lithuania, and I want to take my budgie (Baby) with me. I’ve been doing a lot of reading online, and I’m feeling confident that the journey will go well. We will be traveling by car from Friday evening to Sunday evening. 

My main concern at the moment is whether we should take the ferry or the euro tunnel to cross the English Channel. The euro tunnel would be quicker, but I’m worried about how the pressure will affect Baby. The ferry will be 2 hours long, and I might have to take him out of the car, which in general may be quite stressful for him. Although depending on the ferry company, he may have to stay in the car.

Does anyone have any suggestions which would be better? 

And if anyone has any travel by car tips, I would be very grateful to hear them. 🙂 
Many thanks in advance 🦜


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for being concerned about how well Baby will travel when you move. 

I don't know how big the pressure change is on the euro tunnel but my assumption is that Baby should be able to handle it just fine.
Budgies are able to be transported by air in a pressurized cabin so I doubt that traveling through the tunnel in a car would be any different.

Long Distance Traveling with your Budgie

Good luck on your move. 💙 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## sashbaida (Jun 12, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Thank you for being concerned about how well Baby will travel when you move.
> 
> I don't know how big the pressure change is on the euro tunnel but my assumption is that Baby should be able to handle it just fine.
> Budgies are able to be transported by air in a pressurized cabin so I doubt that traveling through the tunnel in a car would be any different.
> ...



Thank you very much for the information, I will make sure to look through the info


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums~

You've gotten great advice and resources above from FaeryBee. Please be sure to read through all the links and other information provided to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to see you around, and please keep us posted on how things go! Best of luck for the move with Baby! 

Cheers 👋


----------

